# HAPPY BIRTHDAY "SHADSLINGER"



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Happy birthday Loy !!
You should take the day off and do something you like :slimer:


:birthday2:birthday2:birthday2:birthday2


----------



## ronniewelsh (Feb 3, 2011)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!*

When your job is fishin and you take the day off does that mean you cant go fishin?sad2sm


----------



## GG 3467 (Jun 26, 2010)

Happy birthday


----------



## scott2h2 (Dec 24, 2009)

Happy birthday Loy.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Happy Birthday Loy.


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

*Happy Birthday Loy*

Happy Birthday Loy! Hope you enjoy your day! May your next year be filled with boatloads o' biguns and even more great memories of special times with family and friends!


----------



## akw96 (Dec 9, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Hope you have a great day!


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Happy Birthday young man!!! Wishing you many more:cheers::cheers:

:birthday2:birthday::birthday2


----------



## OrangeS30 (Jun 21, 2009)

Happy Birthday Loy!!


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY !


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Loy. you're not gettin' older, you're just gettin' smarter!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks to everyone! I just woke up, so already I have done something I only do on my birthday, sleep until after daylight! 
I'm gonna make a cappuccino and watch daytime TV until 10:00.
Then Lee is coming over to clean the new boat.
dbulllard is coming over in the morning to help me put a water pump kit on the Yammy dad gave me, parts came yesterday.
The Mighty Red-Fin will be out of the shop soon and my insurance is at least paying some on it. (BTW, don't buy United Marine insurance, go with Progressive)
It's coming up roses!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Happy Birthday Loy. Sorry, I did not get you a present but if you will come by Duke's tomorrow I'll buy you lunch.
Now that you have a second boat that makes you a fleet owner. Promotion to admiral and Lee gets bumper up to Captain. AHHH, the sweet smell of success!!!.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

shadslinger said:


> Thanks to everyone! I just woke up, so already I have done something I only do on my birthday, sleep until after daylight!
> Dang, Loy, the way you sleep in, you'd make a good air traffic controller, or even vice president!( Biden fell asleep during Nobama's latest speech) You're moving up! Congratulations, I think?


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

_*Happy Birthday SS!*_
:birthday2:birthday::birthday2


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Sunbeam said:


> Happy Birthday Loy. Sorry, I did not get you a present but if you will come by Duke's tomorrow I'll buy you lunch.
> 
> I'll have snow crab and oysters Sunbeam, thanks very much!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Happy Birthday SS!


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SS:cheers::cheers:


----------



## Jeff G (May 18, 2010)

Happy birthday Loy and sorry to hear about the MRF. I must have missed reading one of your posts . Hope it's back on the lake soon .


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

Happy B-Day Loy!


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Happy birthday Loy, tomorrow you'll have catfish, white bass, striped bass, crappie, and bream; not to mention all the great sides. We'll put a candle in the Nanner puddin.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

happy birthday SS


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

*hope ya have a great one :cheers:*


----------



## Andy_Holland_25 (Aug 8, 2007)

Happy Birthday Loy!! As allways good fishing!

PS What happened to your boat?

Andy


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks Andy, I hit a tree in about 45' of water,... man, only on Livingston. 
It's a tree that used to be visible until about 4 years ago, between the state park and the Hump. The only one around that area, for the last 4 years I would only see it when the lake was really rough and the troughs deep enough for the ragged top where broke off would show.
I wish I had the snap to mark it on GPS when it happened, but was too worried about getting back to the ramp to think about it.
I had been cat fishing the state park jetty and noticed some boats around the hump area, so i headed over there to catch some white bass and wham!
I fellow who had been fishing there saw me and towed me in and drove me around to Beacon's to get my truck.
I have forgot his name, but if he visits here, thanks very much, it was a real help. The wind got up to 15mph just after he towed me in.
The Mighty Red-Fin does not paddle very well.


----------



## william gibbs (May 12, 2007)

Happy Birthday Loy!!!


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Happy bday, loy


----------



## Ontherocks (Dec 29, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, LOY.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Happy Birthday Loy!!!!


----------



## tatchley (Feb 3, 2011)

Happy Birthday! Enjoy!


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Happy Birthday Loy


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks to everyone, see you at the fish fry tomorrow.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Gonna try to make it...I miss the smell of that lake!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Happy Birthday Loy!

The last few years have been good for you I bet.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Some of the best years of my life wbf!


----------



## unplugged02 (Feb 26, 2010)

Happy birthday to a great guide and a great guy!


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

happy birthday !!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Hope you had a good birthday, SS! May all your wishes come true!


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

HBD,OL"E TIMER!


----------



## Listo (Jun 26, 2010)

Happy B-Day.


----------



## Fishon21 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Best wishes*

Hey loy

I was not on line Friday , did not know it was your b-day.
Sorry
So happy birthday , i hope you had a great time.

Terry:birthday2


----------



## conk jr (Jun 11, 2010)

happy b-day


----------

